# Manitowoc Ice Machine problem



## TNSmith (May 27, 2008)

Hi, I have a Manitowoc S-series ice machine. Model SY0304A Serial 110620428. It makes 5 or 6 batches of ice just fine. But then... usually when I'm not around... it will stop making ice. I take the front cover and water curtain off and the ice tray is frosted over. It is as if the ice tray freezes as it should, but no water is flowing over it to make ice. I can hear the compressor still running, but the fan cycles on for a second or so every 10 seconds, approximately. I was thinking perhaps the water pump was faulty, but it works just fine after I thaw off the frost and restart it. I am not getting any error codes behind the service panel. I am baffled by this problem. I am attempting to get service, but it is looking like I'm going to have to do it myself, as the machine is at my fishing camp in the middle of nowhere. I have cleaned the machine by the book. I'd apprieciate any help. Thanks!


----------



## wirenut1110 (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.manitowocice.com/service/servicemanuals.asp You may find this useful with your troubleshooting. Just click on the S series.


----------



## TNSmith (May 27, 2008)

Thanks wirenut. I think I just read that whole manual and the technician's handbook. Seems that I have a pretty unique problem. I'm going to call a service center and see what's up. Thought maybe I could figure it out, but the fact that the symptom isn't even in the book tells me this probably isn't a DIY fix. But thanks again.


----------



## TNSmith (May 27, 2008)

Well for future reference to anyone else... it was a missing nut on the bottom water collection trough below the ice tray. Not the water trough, but the little collector attatched to the bottom of the ice cube tray. Simple fix, and it works great now.


----------



## monroe (Sep 3, 2008)

*manitowoc*

how can you tell what year a manitowoc q130 series is?????


----------



## froze_rs (Feb 20, 2009)

Well try to search in the internet in google to have some idea and information or try to visit some site that are related like ice machine i guess there's a lot of site that you can visit...




_________________
Manitowoc Ice Machine


----------



## Noel (Jul 11, 2009)

First 2 digits of serial # for most Mantowoc machines.


----------



## tamar120 (Apr 11, 2010)

you definately need to check the solenoid. there should be some type of switch or solenoid that regulates water flow, also one that makes the ice drop. time your freeze and harvest cycle write it down and also check those switches for continuity


----------



## claude hublot (Apr 28, 2010)

*mantitowac ice maker*

hi, I have a Q130 manitowac ice maker which similar issues: after been sanitized, cleaned, new water filter been installed, having had a repair guy coming out who checked the friant etc...he could not fix my problem: 
the machine makes ice but not enough, somehow it stops producing more ice like if the bin is full which is not the case, what could that be? it must be something minor....can someone give me a clue? thank you!


----------



## dsloga (Sep 17, 2013)

*I was having an issue with mine....maybe the same*

next time your water comes in put your finger over the hold that lets the extra go through. Just for a sec or two to see that triggers your indicator to turn on the pump to the grid. If it does you either have to little pressure or I guess you could always decrease the size of the hole a little to see if that holds a little water back..


----------



## Loc (Mar 26, 2015)

I don't know how to replace water pump of manitowoc ice machine
Model # SY0304A


----------

